# Schnellspann-Steckachsen für Jealous AL 8.0 2020



## martin_1982 (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Schnellspann-Steckachsen für vorne und hinten am Jealous AL 8.0 2020
Irgendwie werde ich nicht richtig fündig, vorne sollte 15x110 passen - aber welche?
Über Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar. Die Inbus-Steckachsen sind bei häufigen Rad Ein-und Ausbauten eher nervig.

lg
Martin


----------



## Toolkid (26. Juli 2020)

Gleiches Prinzip wie hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnellspann-steckachsen-fuer-cube-reaction-c-62-pro-2020.925146/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike1983 (6. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
möchte dieses Thema nochmal aufgreifen.
Beim JEALOUS AL HYBRID 8.0 sind ja auch diese Achsen ohne Schnellmontagehebel verbaut.
Würde gerne DT-Swiss RWS verbauen, welche würden passen?
Kann leider nichts nachmessen weil ich das Rad noch nicht habe.
Vielen Dank.
SG
Mike


----------

